

New Motion Capture Tech Makes Games Look Like Films - pauldelany
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gaming/amazing-new-motion-capture-tech-makes-games-look-like-films?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+%28IEEE+Spectrum%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
GiraffeNecktie
The game doesn't have a film "look" at all - at least in terms of light and
texture it's like every other game out there - however the characters do have
all the subtleties and nuances of the live actors.

